# Jamie Smith, CPC- seeking remote part time coding position



## jjsmith1985 (Nov 22, 2009)

My name is Jamie Smith just recently gained my CPC been coding for 2 years and am currently seeking a part time remote job to do in the evening. 

Jamie Smith
• 2425 Ligustrum Rd • Jacksonville, FL 32211 •
• (904) 631-6303• 
• jjsmith1985@comcast.net •


Core Competencies:
•	Medical Terminology 
•	Medical Diagnosing
•	ICD-9 CM & CPT Codes
•	HCPCS
•	Operation Diagnosis	•	Medical Billing
•	Insurance Verification
•	Insurance Billing
•	Insurance Appeals
•	Appointment Setting	•	Medisoft
•	Medical Records
•	HIPPA
•	Collections
•	Data Entry


OBJECTIVE

To obtain a position that will enable me to utilize my strong organizational skills, educational background, and ability to work well with people in the field of medical billing and coding.

EDUCATION

Associate of Science Degree:  Medical Billing & Coding, April 2007
Anthem College Online, a division of High-Tech Institute; Phoenix, AZ

Relevant Course Work:

Medical Billing & Coding 
Health Information Technology Professional Coding Practice	Medical Records and Documentation
Healthcare Delivery & Insurance Management
Healthcare Reimbursement and Legal Issues

EDUCATIONAL EXPERIENCE

Medical Billing & Coding Online Externship         	         		    Anthem College Online
March 2007 to April 2007	     			                              	                        Phoenix, AZ
1           Analyze data and input information into computerized account management systems.
2	Work with a variety of insurance plans and handle corresponding forms.
3	Proficiently use computer operating systems to run reports, schedule appointments, input billing information, and electronically file claims.

High School: Trevor G. Browne High School
August 1999 to May 2003
graduated top 15% of class
member of national junior honor society


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Medical Coder
Medical Management Resources
January 2008 to Current
Emergency Room specialty
Certifications: CPC  obtained November 2009 to current
systems work with CAMS and ingenix

Infant Room Teacher                                                       		              
 Little Explorer Preschool 
June 2005 to March 2006                                                                                                               Phoenix, AZ 
4	Aided in the care for infants from the ages of 1-4. 
5	Ministered  activities such as: feeding, cleaning, napping, playing  
6	Complete special needs training course from Little Explorer Preschool  

Cashier                                                    		   			    	                       Sears
October 2002 to February 2003                                                                                                      Phoenix, AZ 
7	Provide superior customer service to purchasers
8	Received cash, check, credit card, debit payments from customers
9	Ensure the proper balancing of cash drawers both before and after shifts


----------

